# Sprucing up my Maglites, Recommendations, Tips, Advice sought.



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the inventory. 

1 3D Red
1 5D Black
1 6C Black

2 6C not operational.

These are all older models with the older heads.

So far I have picked up 

One 5 Cell Maglite Xenon Bulb
One Terraflux 140 Lumen 6EX for 4-6 Cell Maglite LED bulb
One Terraflux 140 Lumen 6EXB for 2-3 Cell Maglite LEd bulb
One Craftsman Variable Power LED Replacement bulb - not here yet 

I really liked the Terraflux bulbs. The Xenon bulb was not impressive. I also have several Krypton bulbs original to the units.

I was thinking of getting these to try out too, as I am also just playing around abit...

Nite Ize 1 watt LED Replacement Bulb for C and D (Could be used for other non-Mag flashlights as well)
OEM Maglite LED Upgrade bulbs (Check these out against the Terrafluxes) These are Luxeon Rebels?
Fusiion 36 LED Module - Not sure if these fit the older Mags
Terraflux 310EX-M - Not sure if these fit the older Mags (I dont think they do) However Im pretty happy with the 140 lumen Terraflux bulbs.

I would also like to pick up some metal, cammed if possible, reflectors for these uits. Anybody got a line on these?
Also some Pyrex or Boro or other glass lenses to replace the OEM plastic ones. Where can you get these?

Question: are most of these bulbs usable in other non-Mag flashlights? They have the same standardized form factor (besides the screw in type), right?

Also interested in the ROP mod and prefab AA carriages for D cell tubes, but that is for later.


The two 6 C fixers, one has fused corroded batteries in the tube and the switch is jammed forward, plus a broken reflector. The other Ive loaded up with batteries and known good bulbs but cant get light. Both are missing the rubber boots for the switches. Any tips on what to do with these? Send one or both in for Lifetime Warranty?

Thanks! Ive got a bit of the flashlight bug reading the forums here!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

I got the batteries out of the corroded 6 C Cell flashlight. But the switch is a mess. I reassembled it. I will be sending the two 6C Cell units to a warranty repair center. Hopefully they can put 2 new switch units in and replace the reflector in the one and be up and running again.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

OK, I found some Maglite Aluminum Reflectors 

Here are the dimpled orange peel with screw threaded removable cams..they also have smooth but Im going for beam quality.

http://kaidomain.com/product/details.S006166

Here are lenses for the Maglite. I chose Borosilicate (Pyrex) for heat and scratch resistance.

http://www.flashlightlens.com/index.php?app=ecom&ns=catshow&ref=mag_C_D


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

These kits by FiveMega seem to be a better option than the Terralux 310EX-M unit. Allowing much more flexibility in getting latest gen led modules to update the Maglites. Or are these 52mm drop ins supposed to work with the Maglites already? Confused.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?353885-3XML-M*g-C-amp-D-drop-in-by-Fivemega

I wonder if they fit the older no beginning letter in the serial number Maglites.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a link to Maglite Warranty Repair Centers..

http://www.maglite.com/repaircenters.asp


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

Are you looking for incan mods or led? You mentioned the ROP, but seem pretty set on led... Are you just looking for something bright?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

I think Im gonna do all three of the 6 C lights up for auto lights, with aluminium orange peel dimpled reflectors, either Terralux or Maglite upgrade LED bulbs, borosilicate glass lenses and glass breaking tail caps.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Im not set on anything. Ive been trying out some stuff. Im pretty newbish. 

I find the process of learning stimulating. And would like to try some different things. 

In the end, I want the three 6 cells to have decent dependable light with decent run times. So less than 200 lumens but more than 50, say. Ill probably go LED on these. Maybe some lower powered long runtime LED bulbs in the tail caps?

I can play with the 3D and 5D. The 5 D is beside the bed. Thought maybe the Fusion 36 LED Flood might be good on that one. 

Maybe an ROP on the 3D? Or would the 5 D be better for that?



Im also not looking to do battery mods. Either NiMH rechargables or Alkalines.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Am I in the wrong forum?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

The 5D Maglite OEM Xenon bulb didnt impress me too much when I tried it. Especially next to the Terralux 6EX that I got at the same time.

However I read somebody suggest a 5D Xenon with a 6 AA Battery Pack as an alternative to an ROP. Though Id be interested in trying both. However I have 5 D and 3 D Maglite bodies. I guess I could make a wood spacer. Or maybe another configuration with a different bulb or some such. 

I also have a Walmart special 2D Made in USA plastic body/host, with a slide switch and a nice multifaceted reflector.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Is putting a Terralux 6EX or Maglite 6 Cell Upgrade LED an inefficient use of battery on the 6 cell lights?


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

Single emitter Terralux and alkaline cells for the 6c if they're going in your cars. Multiple emitters will pull too much current for alkaline cells to provide.

Turn the 5d into an ROP. Use six nimh c cells (tenergy centura is good) and 1" pvc to center the batteries in the tube. Battery junction has the Centura cells. Use the 3854h bulb, and you'll have about 800 lumens. You'll also need a metal reflector and glass lens for this one.

You really don't need metal reflectors for the led lights since they don't generate heat the way incan bulbs do. 

And yeah, you kinda posted in the wrong forum. I know the maglites began their lives as incans, but since you're pretty exclusively seeking to upgrade them to led, the led forum may have been a better spot.

Good luck with your mods!

Edit: listed wrong size battery for ROP mod; correct now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks!

These Terralux are supposed to run pretty hot, I read.


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

They may run hot, but leds typically don't generate heat the same way incans do. You'd need to be running a lot of amps through an led to necessitate an aluminum reflector. Either way, if you're willing to spend more money on the drop in and skip the metal reflectors, I'd take a look at led upgrades made by Malkoff. You can probably get one of the older xp-g models for thirty bucks or so, just google Malkoff devices.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

XP-G Malkoff's all gone.

Thanks again. 

I think the dimpled orange peel reflectors help with the LED beam quality as well.


----------



## Vortus (Jan 27, 2013)

The XML Malkoffs are worth it, same durability and reliabilty, just brighter.

Five Mega always is quality as well, not just the kit but likely has some reflectors and other parts.

Might also look into jayrobs maglight mods, 1000 lumen with mods and battery monitor

Britelumens has some reflectors left I think.

Sometimes a Macs customs mag drop in comes up for sale.

There are assorted diy projects as well.


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

Xp-g2 Malkoff is in stock, and will put out a lot more light. I'd suggest these for the 6c's you have, as their output will not drop over time as is the case with the terralux modules

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks. I had checked those a week or 2 ago and they had none in stock. 

Im gonna pick up a bunch of stuff to try/test, continue reading, and then make a final plan. Oh what fun!


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

Good luck, and have fun with it! Just remember that if you are drawing more than an amp from your c or d batteries (led or incan), you are definitely in the realm of rechargeables, not alkalines.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks again for the tips. I have plenty of AA and AAA NiMH (mostly Eneloops) and plenty of chargers for those. Anything else and Ill have to pick up batteries and chargers, maybe down the road.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

I see the Malkoff XP-G2 drop ins are running at 1A draw. I might pick one up anyways. I dont need that kind of output really though.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 27, 2013)

I would advise against larger Mags in general for in-car use; temperatures inside your car regularly exceed what alkaline and rechargeable cells can withstand. Lithium primaries should be your only in-car battery, and since they're not made in C or D sizes, those size flashlights should be avoided for car use. 

Larger Mags do, however, make excellent long-term power outage lights. The more modest LED output drop-ins paired with a high cell count means many hours of non-dimming output, and since the light won't be moved around much, it negates the weight and size of the flashlight.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks StarHalo. I didnt know that about Alkalines and NiMH Rechargables. And down here in Charleston SC, it gets blazing hot inside the parked vehicles.


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I see the Malkoff XP-G2 drop ins are running at 1A draw. I might pick one up anyways. I dont need that kind of output really though.



In six cell lights, i imagine the batteries are not seeing that load, just the emitters

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 27, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> I would advise against larger Mags in general for in-car use; temperatures inside your car regularly exceed what alkaline and rechargeable cells can withstand. Lithium primaries should be your only in-car battery, and since they're not made in C or D sizes, those size flashlights should be avoided for car use.



I did not know that regarding nimh cells, thank you for that information!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Well here is what I have just ordered...

TerraLux K2 6EX (older version)
TerraLux 1F 
Nite Ize 1 Watt LED Replacement
Fusion 36
Pelican Big D Replacement Bulbs 24w and 11w

And this GoldLED Bulb which requires the batteries be reversed.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/380395805139

I already have these...

Maglite 5 Cell Xenon
Craftsman Variable 
Terralux 6exb 
Terralux 6ex
Various Mag Kryptons

Looking for...

MagLite Upgrade LED
EverLED 
Rayovac/Dorcy LED Bulbs

Those MagLite Upgrade LED bulbs are hard to find!


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 27, 2013)

My local Sport Chalet carries the NiteIze and Dorcy drop-ins; the caveat is that store-bought drop-ins usually have poor output and beam shape, but the upside is runtime. The NiteIze 10mm (the one that looks like a bulb, the LED is as wide as the base) will give you over 150 hours regulated in a six-cell config..


----------



## wordwalker3 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello,
I updated an old 3C maglite I purchased in the early 70's with an led dropin from malkoff devices. They even designed an adapter sleve allowing me to use the dropin in the older light. I couldn't be more pleased with it. That light has been around a long time and it was difficult thinking of getting rid of it. The upgrade gave sufficent reason to keep it around a bit longer. They also have some other interesting add on's as well. good luck with your projects.
Wordwalker3


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe Ill do extensive beamshot pictures and runtime tests. Nothing too fancy. And post up my experience with these various bulbs.

I picked up 

5 Schott Borofloat 52mm x 2mm lenses.

4 Aluminum Orange Peel Reflector with Screw on Cam.
1 Aluminum Smooth Reflector with Screw on Cam.

Thinking about trying one Aspheric, but not sure what to get or where.


5D probaby gets the ROP treatment with 6C Cell NiMH Rechargables in PVC sleeve with the Lower Power Bulb in the tail cap.

Fusion 36. Might pick up another Mag (perhaps 4D) to run the Fusion in if I like it. Ill try it out in the 5 D first.

3D probably retains the TerraLUX 6EXB or perhaps a MagLite Upgrade with one of the lower output LED bulbs in the tail cap for runtime switch over.

The 3 6C lights will probably be running TerraLUX 6EXs (depending on testing between it and the MagLite Upgrade) with a lower output LED bulb in the tail cap.

All will get Borosilicate lenses and Aluminum cammed dimpled OP reflectors.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 27, 2013)

All kinds of fun bits and pieces to play with, sounds like a good time.

The one Mag I own is a TerraLux TLE-300 with a UCL lens, powered by 6xAAs in adapters, with a FlashCap on the tail. 600 lumens from 11 inches of Mag, fun stuff..


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

That is pretty sweet! Is that custom (the flash cap)?

I looked at that TerraLUX 310M-EX, but cant use it in the old style Mags.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 27, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> That is pretty sweet! Is that custom (the flash cap)?



No, they sell them over at BatJunc. I love the old-style flashlights that had taillights on them, this modern version is awesome for walking down/by the road - a bright light up front and a taillight in back, just as visible as the cars..


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

Cool! 

So many Maglite knick knacks out there! 

Itll be good to get the lights up to snuff for another 20 years of use though.

Ill contemplate those and glass breaking caps down the road. Ive already put a bit of money into the project. But it will be fun and a learning experience. Guess I couldve bought new flashlights instead. Plus Ill have saved a few lights from oblivion/trash heap.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 27, 2013)

I can always sell the three 6C lights for $125 a pop on ebay later and then use what Ive learned to buy new lights, batteries, chargers and accesories! Though the 6C lights are my favorites. Id like to pick up some vintage Rayovac and Eveready flashlights and upgrade them as well.

Looking forward to it all! 

Thanks again for the advice and tips. Keep em coming. 

I really like those dual focus aluminum reflectors of fivemegas, but he's all out.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 28, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Id like to pick up some vintage Rayovac and Eveready flashlights and upgrade them as well.



Anything that has a PR-based bulb, which is most older lights, accepts Mag bulbs/drop-ins, excepting those that need heat sinking. An old 2D can be 140 LED lumens with the TerraLux drop in, or use 2D/6AA adapters and the Mag 6D bulb, 220 lumens..


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool beans.

Shame I missed out on the MagLite Upgrade bulbs when they were available. Probably go with the TerraLuxes because they are plentiful. But Id like to find a MagLite Upgrade bulb just to check it out. Probably isnt that much difference between them to matter though, from what Ive read. And the TerrLUXes are more flexible, whereas the MagLite Upgrade bulbs are voltage specific, the TerraLuxes have a broader range.

Ill give the easy Halogen and Krypton mods a shot too. We'll see how it goes, what I like and what not.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> XP-G Malkoff's all gone.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> I think the dimpled orange peel reflectors help with the LED beam quality as well.



I DEFINITELY recommend going with an orange peel reflector with the Malkoff drop-ins. I have a couple of Malkoff drop-ins in some Mags. And with the stock reflector, those lights are basically all throw. If you try to get more flood, you end up with a donut hole. This is, of course, the fault of the Mag optics rather than the Malkoff drop-in. And upgrading your reflector improves matters considerably.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Here is a link to Maglite Warranty Repair Centers..
> 
> http://www.maglite.com/repaircenters.asp



From what I have heard, Mag tends to replace lights rather than repairing them. So if you have an put of production light like a 6C, you might want to inquire about this before sending in your 6C and never seeing it again.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> From what I have heard, Mag tends to replace lights rather than repairing them. So if you have an put of production light like a 6C, you might want to inquire about this before sending in your 6C and never seeing it again.



Thanks a MILLION! If I could just get switch heads for them, I would be OK, I think. Maybe Ill inquire about that as well.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 28, 2013)

If the older Mag takes the same switch as the current one, that's an easy fix; you have to replace the switch for the hotwire mods, so the instructions for replacing/swapping out the switch on a Mag are here on the site several times over. A replacement C-body swich and an allen wrench, and you're good to go..


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> If the older Mag takes the same switch as the current one, that's an easy fix; you have to replace the switch for the hotwire mods, so the instructions for replacing/swapping out the switch on a Mag are here on the site several times over. A replacement C-body swich and an allen wrench, and you're good to go..



They dont. Maybe I could buy a cheaper smaller non-6C older maglite and rob parts. Or perhaps somebody around here might have some.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

I recently picked up a couple of older Mags (2C and 4C) on craigslist for $10 each. If you can find something like this, you're good to go. Also, one difference between C lights and D lights is that the switches on the C lights easily come apart when you remove them. Because of this, you might be able to take them apart and clean them to the point that they will work.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

So I called 2 regional Warranty Service Centers. And they said that they are replacing these with bad switches with newer style 6C incandescent models. I think Ill go that route.

They said these newer model C Cells have a slightly larger barrel and use the same switches as the D Cell models. And of course other changes to the head and tailcap and so on and so forth. 

Of note, they said that if the batteries leaked, they will not honor the warranty unless they are Duracell, Energizer, or Rayovac brand batteries. Which mine were a mix of...LOL!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

Now I can pick up a TerraLUX 300M or 310M and a Malkoff (without the need for spacer)!


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

How are they going to replace your light with a new one that is no longer in production? I would clarify this with them before doing ANYTHING.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

He says he has two 6C Cells in stock (the newer version not the older version). And will ship these out as replacements, as they have no switches for the old C cell lights. I agreed to this. He told me that this is MagLite policy. Ive already shipped them out.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

Hopefully, that's what they'll send you. The reason why I bring all of this up is that I recall on another forum, someone had a 5C they were sending back to Mag because of corrosion. And Mag was going to replace it with a new 4C since that was the closest thing that they still had available.

Of course, this all has me wondering why Mag decided to axe these lights in the first place. Given what they go for on ebay, people clearly still want them. And when it comes to production, making a 5C or 6C vs any other C cell light only involves making a different tube. You would think the least they could do is some sort of limited run.


----------



## Jimson (Jan 28, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Of course, this all has me wondering why Mag decided to axe these lights in the first place. Given what they go for on ebay, people clearly still want them. And when it comes to production, making a 5C or 6C vs any other C cell light only involves making a different tube. You would think the least they could do is some sort of limited run.



Failing that, why not produce some extension tubes of various lengths? I'd say 1, 2, and 3 cell sizes would be about right.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 28, 2013)

Be aware that Mag revised their incan lights sometime late last year, they are now bi-pin and not PR-bulb based.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

But if they've got a few 'new old stock' 6C lights hanging around for warranty replacement, I'm guessing they probably use PR style bulbs.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Be aware that Mag revised their incan lights sometime late last year, they are now bi-pin and not PR-bulb based.



Man, it's tough to keep up with the times. He said these were 6C and as far as I know (which isnt much) they dont make those anymore, when they switched over to the bi-pin style.

The bi-pin style probably maes hot wire mods easier though, heh? Dont know if that is the correct terminology for using bi-pin bulbs in Mag mods for high voltage high output modifications.

The guy said he had two right there. But didnt know what was coming down the pike before my lights got there. But also said 4 day usual turn around time, but if he had to order something then it would be longer. 

Crosses fingers.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimson said:


> Failing that, why not produce some extension tubes of various lengths? I'd say 1, 2, and 3 cell sizes would be about right.



This seems like a pretty obvious accessory item to offer.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 28, 2013)

You can get non-Mag extension tubes for the D lights on ebay. But I have yet to see ANYTHING for the C lights.

As far as the new bipin lights, the sockets are plastic. So they would have a tendency to melt down if you tried to use one for a hotwire setup. Overall, the new setup is kind of a lose-lose situation since all the drop-ins (and other mods) are based on older lights with PR sockets. Yet you also can't use them for hotwire setups.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 28, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> You can get non-Mag extension tubes for the D lights on ebay. But I have yet to see ANYTHING for the C lights.
> 
> As far as the new bipin lights, the sockets are plastic. So they would have a tendency to melt down if you tried to use one for a hotwire setup. Overall, the new setup is kind of a lose-lose situation since all the drop-ins (and other mods) are based on older lights with PR sockets. Yet you also can't use them for hotwire setups.



That sucks.


----------



## Gene43 (Jan 28, 2013)

On the ones I have seen, you can pry out the plastic bi-pin adapter and are left with a PR bulb socket.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 29, 2013)

Gene43 said:


> On the ones I have seen, you can pry out the plastic bi-pin adapter and are left with a PR bulb socket.



I sure hope so!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 29, 2013)

When I get some stuff in, I report on my experiences. I think the reflectors from Kaidoman might take a while from what Ive heard though.


----------



## ThrowerLover (Jan 30, 2013)

While you're sprucing up your Mag, consider wrapping some silicone based tape around it. In addition to adding a TerraLUX TLE-6EX to my 4D Mag-beast, I put some of this 'self-fusing' tape around the head



and the tail




Let's face it - one of the biggest reasons to keep a flashlight of this weight and size is BECAUSE of its weight and size. However, I've always felt the Mag-beast was a little too slick if my hands are wet or extremely dry. This tape really aids in gripping, especially if it ever gets to be "clobberin' time". So, used properly in the right circumstances, I guess the flashlight and I both now have longer run times. (I have to admit that as much as I love the beast, I now mostly leave it by the front door or take it with me on road trips. I don't think I'll ever get rid of it, and it's been fun reading the process you're going through on yours, but my reasons for keeping it are fewer and fewer. Maybe the main reason I hang on to it is because most of my flashlights make my world brighter and safer, but the Mag-beast also makes it slightly less intimidating. That will always be worth something.)


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 30, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I think the reflectors from Kaidoman might take a while from what Ive heard though.



They sure will take a while! If there's one thing Kaidomain is known for, it's slow shipping.



ThrowerLover said:


> While you're sprucing up your Mag, consider wrapping some silicone based tape around it. In addition to adding a TerraLUX TLE-6EX to my 4D Mag-beast, I put some of this 'self-fusing' tape around the head



I wouldn't advise doing this, at least with a high power drop-in. It may not be a terribly bad thing with the Terralux. But with, say, the Malkoff XM-L2 drop-in, if you do this, you are basically covering the heat sink area. This light already gets quite warm in this area with nothing covering it. But I'm sure that, if you wrap it in tape, it will only get hotter. This may not be such a problem with lower output inserts. But with anything that has any kind of output, you want to keep the bottom of the head free and clear for heat dissipation. Cutting some fins in the head might not be a bad idea, either.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

ThrowerLover said:


> While you're sprucing up your Mag, consider wrapping some silicone based tape around it. In addition to adding a TerraLUX TLE-6EX to my 4D Mag-beast, I put some of this 'self-fusing' tape around the head



Thanks for the recommendation ThrowerLover. Ill probably pass on this one, but I appreciate the tip. I was also reading here about with regards to frosting the lens with Krylon spray paint and also using Scotch Tape as a diffuser. I love these type DIY tips!

The Mags have been turned into a fun learning project, instead of a little loved embarassment around here. So there is that. There are millions of these things around, and because of that and there sturdy simple build, seem to be a modders favorite around here. *Use of a flashlight as a weapon deleted - Norm*

In the end, I guess I have a soft spot for MagLites, and they are still Made in USA, so they have that going for them as well.

Im excited about trying out the various bulbs in the MagLites!


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 30, 2013)

Careful how you describe your intended use of a long maglite.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Why is that, exactly?


----------



## darkknightlight (Jan 30, 2013)

CPF moderators, from what i have seen, do not like discussion of lights being used as clubs or other impact weapons. Just a heads up.

Edit: sorry, I'm sure i just came across as a know it all.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThrowerLover (Jan 30, 2013)

> I wouldn't advise doing this (tape wrap), at least with a high power drop-in.



Good point. No problem with the drop-in lamp-only replacement, though. FYI, the tape is removable and leaves no stickiness or residue. I found mine at one of those Big General Family Dollar Lot stores for a buck.




> The Mags have been turned into a fun learning project, instead of a little loved embarassment around here.



My first LED mod to a flashlight (lamp and lens) was on my 4D Mag-beast (all numerals serial number). It greatly improved the flashlight, and I thought I was finished, but instead I was just getting started. Fast forward 14 months, and I'm now carrying a MiniCR2 with me everywhere I go. Plus, I have an OSTS TN31mb flashlight AND a DEFT-X flashlight on order, not to mention all of the flashlights and batteries in between. Thanks in great part to CPF, it's been a great education and alot of fun along the way. Expensive, but worth every dime. 




> Careful how you describe your intended use of a long maglite.



I agree, and it makes sense. I know the conversations could easily get out of hand, especially with all of the different bezel and tail options. In fact, many of the flashlights available have self-defense properties, but the moderators certainly need to moderate. I guess my reason for mentioning that aspect was that since the Mag in particular already has a strong reputation for being "multi-purpose", I felt it was implied that any Mag that would be modded was done so at least partly because of its form factor. Certainly no intention of hijacking the thread or veering off into unapproved conversation.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 30, 2013)

What upgrade bulbs were you looking for?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

1 watt to 5watt

Especially 

Diamond Luxeon 1w and 3w
MagLite Upgrade Bulb - 3W Luxeon III 3 Cell 5 Cell or 6 Cell
Tectite
EverLED
InReTech


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a 3d and 4d luxeon version not sure if they were lux 1 or lux 3 though.


----------



## StarHalo (Jan 30, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> 1 watt to 5watt



While it's good that you've got your bases covered in building an encyclopedic Mag drop-in library, just be aware that at some early point you're going to hit diminishing returns; none of the long-discontinued models will hold a candle to the Malkoff models (not to mention the also discontinued Mac and Elektrolumens offerings), and the time and money to get a hold of these cheaper units is probably going to be a lot more than you'd need to buy one of the quality ones, or build an insane-output hotwire. Aside from that, you're still installing whichever drop-in you end up with into a three pound metal log that's only somewhat water-resistant, and won't see nearly as much use as a pocket light that will in most cases have more output/modes/build quality/etc.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Beamhead said:


> I have a 3d and 4d luxeon version not sure if they were lux 1 or lux 3 though.



Id be interested in the 3D version. How much shipped?


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Great advice StarHalo. I recognize it's wisdom. 

I plan on putting these old 1 watt and 3 watt bulbs in the butt caps as spares. I will be building one ROP.

The Malkoff and Mac and Elektrolumen are harder to come by but will probably hold their value for a long time as well, for collectors. We'll see how it all shakes out in the end. Im not worried about buyers remorse, in the least. This is relatively cheap entertainment all things considered. And these lessor LED bulb replacements will be useful when I pick up a couple of vintage flashlights.


----------



## Beamhead (Jan 30, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Id be interested in the 3D version. How much shipped?



Send me a couple bucks in the pp to cover FCM shipping(you are in the US?) pm for details.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 30, 2013)

Update:

The NiteIze 1W and TerraLux 1W TLE-1F Ministar1 bulbs came in. I did a quick test with the Mag 3D including the TerraLUX 3W TLE-6EXB. Both were pretty impressive compared to the TerraLUX 6EXB as far as output....from my inexperienced eye. I would say the 3W was not quite twice as bright, but both the 1 watters did more than I expected. They both had similar yellow fringing around the hotspot when working the focus which could be removed when the spot was brought in tight. They both had similar output as well. At first I thought the TerraLUX 1 watter was brighter than the NiteIze, but upon further back and forthing switching the bulbs, the quick and dirty estimation is that they are very similar all the way around. They even look identical in form factor and from what I can tell the LED chips are the same. Dont know about any electronics that might be behind them. These will make great back up bulbs and replacement bulbs for vintage, classic, antique flashlights....and butt cap backups for the Mags. Pretty satisfied. Ill check them in the 6C and 5D too.

If people are interested. Ill do an extensive comparison with beam shots and commentary after all the bulbs and reflectors and lenses that I can find and acquire come in.


----------



## ThrowerLover (Jan 31, 2013)

It's been fun reading about the range of stuff you've been exploring for your various Mags. I'm actually looking forward to some results, beamshots, and commentary, partly because it will put a lot of info into one thread. I only have one Mag, and I don't think I'll ever own two, but I'm pretty certain I'll never own none.



StarHalo said:


> . . . at some early point you're going to hit diminishing returns . . .



You're exactly right - REAL early - like as soon as you replace the batteries in it! However, the "three pound metal logs" still have their place, plus they provide a great starting place for many of us to discover our inner flashaholic (How do you take yours? Flood? Spot? How much spill would you like? Modes? Battery preference? Would you like a charger with that?) I also think Mag upgrades are a great way to show others just how far flashlights have come. Put even the cheapest upgrade in an old Mag belonging to one of the unenlightened, and tell them about the extended run time, and there's a 50/50 chance you've just increased Saabluster's future sales!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 31, 2013)

Just a note. The 1W NiteIze and TerraLux bulbs have a smaller diameter and length than the TerraLUX 140 Lumen 6EXB (and 6EX). I couldnt fit the TerraLUX 6EXB in a Walmart special (yet made in USA) 2D light that I have. But these 1 watters slipped right in and worked good.


----------



## StorminMatt (Jan 31, 2013)

StarHalo said:


> Aside from that, you're still installing whichever drop-in you end up with into a three pound metal log that's only somewhat water-resistant, and won't see nearly as much use as a pocket light that will in most cases have more output/modes/build quality/etc.




I know that what I'm about to say is not going to be taken well on a site where Li-Ion pocket lights are worshipped and Mags are considered to be the ultimate in uncool. But a modded Mag with a good, bright drop-in (such as the Malkoff XM-L2) and full-sized NiMH batteries has REAL advantages over a Li-Ion pocket light. First off, with a modded Mag, you don't have to worry about cantankerous Li-Ion batteries which may become dangerous if overdischarged (unless that's what you're using). Not to mention that you don't need to worry so much about the absence of lower settings, since (1) runtime at 500+ lumens with 8000 mAH Tenergy Centuras is going to beat the pants off ANY 18650 at 200+ lumens and (2) you don't have to worry about powering back to prevent overheating with all that aluminum that is exposed to cool air (rather than just warm hands). Not to mention that I just find it EASIER in lots of cases to carry a larger light from an ergonomic standpoint. Small pocket lights need to be firmly gripped in the hand. A larger light (like a Mag) is simply cradled in the hand on its center of mass. For this reason, my hand doesn't get nearly as tired carrying a Mag as a pocket light (not to mention my hand doesn't get all hot and sweaty). And as I swing my arms while walking, the large Mag naturally stays level while a pocket light has to be deliberately aimed to stay level.


Of course, a pocket light has the advantage that, well, it can go in your pocket. So if I'm walking to a destination at night (like maybe the bar down the river), I don't have to worry about where to put the light when I get there. But for just walking, a larger Mag often just FEELS better. The bottom line? Smaller is not always better, and often involves compromises all of its own.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Jan 31, 2013)

The Craftsman Variable Power LED Upgrade came in. I did a quick and sloppy comparison with the TerraLUX 6EXB and the NiteIze 1w bulb. It is clearly a different emitter than the NiteIze and TerraLUX 1 watters, much larger physically than those 2 (which seem to be identical to this noob)....th bulb form factor is smaller than the TerraLUX 3w 6EXB, like the other 2, but also is clearly different than those two. 

This bulb also showed some yellowing in defocus, but not as objectionable as the other two 1 watters. The central spot was much larger and suffered less from arificating allowing for larger defocussing before the artifacting became objectionable. As to brightness, this bulb seemed to be about on par with the other 1 watters. There was less ringing with this bulb than with the other 2 when defocussing. 

I like this bulb the best out of the 3 one watters that Ive tried so far. This thing offered a very nice central spot with even illumination...which could be widened considerably more than the others (larger hotspot) whilst retaining that even illumination. It is a better flooder in the mags. The spill wasnt wider and was comparable to the other 2.

I might like this bulb in the 3D Mag (2nd Gen) better than the TerraLUX 6EXB.

Those are my first impressions. No runtime information, for example.

PS - How do I test current draw?


----------



## nzgunnie (Feb 2, 2013)

Now this thread is in the incan section, and unless I've missed it no one has suggested a MAG85 mod for the 3d.

I've got one using an odd mods 9AA battery holder running eneloops, works a treat. I'm pretty sure all the parts are available, battery holders from Odd mods in the custom section, WA1185s are available in the market place. You've already sourced a glass lens and aluminium reflector so that just needs a bi-pin adapter, anyone know if there are any of those for sale on here?


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 2, 2013)

Fivemega sells his g4 magcharger slug, but it works just fine in regular c and d mags too. 

Actually odd mods closed his adapter thread, so a 9aa holder would need to be sourced elsewhere. I believe FM may have some for sale

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fivemega (Feb 2, 2013)

*For G4 bi pin bulbs M*gCharger Ceramic Slug will work perfectly in all M*g "C" and M*g "D"

G6.35 Socket can also be used with all G4, G5.3 and G6.35 bulbs and camless reflectors.

3 AW's Protected cells will nicely fit in 3D M*g with some PVC pipe and tail spring mod. This system is much cheaper than 9AA adapters and will provide more capacity (3400mAh vs 2000mAh) compare to Eneloops, much less weight and less batteries to deal with. Not to mention easier to carry extra set of batteries.
There are also Lithium ion options for 2D, 4D, 5D, and 6D M*g solutions.*


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 3, 2013)

Update: 

My Pelican 2 Bulb Low and High came in. Ill try it out in the 5D and 6C flashlights tonight.

My Schott Borofloat lenses came in and I changed out the 3 lights I have here from the stock variously dirty and scratched acrylic lenses in the units. Very nice!

The MagLite Warranty Service Center contacted me, and he said that he fixed my two somewhat beat up and neglected Old Original Style 6C Mags by replacing the switches. I dont know if they were new or used, but not complaining either way. The corrosion in the one barrel didnt come completely clean and he suggests I work on that some more. New rear springs in both. Cleaned up the plastic lenses as best he could, but Ill be replacing them as soon as they get back witht he Schott Borofloat lenses. 

He replaced the cracked reflector in one, and put new rubber boots on the switches, and new bulbs, but he says that he is charging me for these...as per MagLite policy. I told him to pull the reflector ($12) and bulbs ($2 something a piece) as I will be putting in Aluminum MOP refelctors and my own LED bulbs anyways, and that I would pay for the rubber boots ($2 something a piece). He says that if the rubber boots were present they would be covered by MagLite under the warranty. I wish I had known this as I stripped out what was left of one in one flashlight when I was fussing about with removing the switch so as to get leverage on the corroded batteries to remove them...the other one was long gone. Overall, I must say, Im not impressed with MagLites Lifetime Warranty policies. But Im happy to have 2 operational 6C Mags coming for the price of rubber switch boots and shipping one way. 

Cant wait for the Aluminum Medium Orange Peel Reflectors to get here. I heard Kaidoman uses the slow boat from China though.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 3, 2013)

fivemega said:


> *For G4 bi pin bulbs M*gCharger Ceramic Slug will work perfectly in all M*g "C" and M*g "D"
> 
> G6.35 Socket can also be used with all G4, G5.3 and G6.35 bulbs and camless reflectors.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips FiveMega. I might try my hand with the Ceramic G4 Slug. But Im not all that handy with electrical and mechanical stuff. I was going for the super simple drop in mods. Ill make a decision after I futz about the with the Pelican Bulbs tonight.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 3, 2013)

Did you get the 3854 or 3853 set of bulbs? What did you decide on for your power sources for the 5d?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 3, 2013)

I got the 3854 bulb pack. 

I havent decided on what to do with the batteries. So far, my only plan is your suggestion early in the thread. But I havent acquired the PVC pipe yet, and will just be trying them out with the Alkalines currently in the 6C and 5D, tonight. I need to study up on battery configurations for various MagLite sizes.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 3, 2013)

Be careful using alkalines with those bulbs; the low bulb pulls 2 amps and the hi bulb pulls 4.5. Both of those draws are well above what an alkaline can provide. I believe there is a thread in the batteries subsection that graphs alkaline battery output at that high draw; iirc its a sticky. I'd definitely check it out. Have fun!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Ill check the thread out.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 3, 2013)

Should I pick up Tenergy Centura C Cells or are the Premiums better (Ive read)?

Also will the 6C cells fit in the 5D Mag without any other modifications than the PVC pipe for fit? By my calculations the 6 standard C cells will be a somewhere about 1/2" shorter than 5 standard D cells.


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 3, 2013)

Neither the Premiums nor the Centuras are better than the other. The only difference is that the Premiums are high capacity and the Centuras are LSD. So if you intend to use your light all in one straight shot (like for work), the Premiums are better. But if you intend to use the light a little at a time and want it to be ready to go at any time, the Centuras are a better bet.



darkknightlight said:


> Be careful using alkalines with those bulbs; the low bulb pulls 2 amps and the hi bulb pulls 4.5.



Based on my experience, with alkaline batteries, you get about the same brightness from the Mag 6D Xenon, the 3854L, and the 3854H.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 4, 2013)

StorminMatt said:


> Based on my experience, with alkaline batteries, you get about the same brightness from the Mag 6D Xenon, the 3854L, and the 3854H.



Yikes! So the alkalines really won't even go above about an amp of current draw; how long did you try running the light on them? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 4, 2013)

Alkaline batteries can deliver more than an amp. They just can't produce any kind of voltage while doing so. That's why they're said to only be good for an amp. Above an amp, the voltage drops so low that they're useless. As for running the light on alkalines, I didn't do it for long. There wasn't any point. Let's just say that, when I actually got my Centuras, it was quite a revelation!
am


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Update:

So I tried the 3854 Low Bulb in the 5D Mag with Alkalines and it was about the same brightness as the Xenon Bulb that is in there now. I then put it in the 6C Mag with Alkalines and I thought I blew it, because it immediately dimmed to almost zero output before I quickly turned it off. But I put it back in the 5D and it worked as before. I just think the 6C batteries might be somewhat used as I dont know the state they are in. Ill have to put them on the battery checker that I have. 

Today, I picked up Rayovac 30 Lumen 2 Cell and 40 Lumen 3-6 Cell LED PR Upgrade Bulbs (1 each) from Walmart. They would seem to be clones of the Dorcy offerings, but not sure. Ill try them out tonight. Walmart had an very large selection of Lanterns, propane, florescent, LED, and kerosene oil. They also have a very, very nice section of Outdoor Products gear! Ill be talking about the Lanterns in the Lantern forum.

I looked for NiMH rechargeable batteries at Home Depot, Lowes, Walmart and Tractor Supply Co today, but they didnt have any in D or C cell sizes. Tractor Supply Co had some nice Brinkmann ArmorMax lights, 3C 375lm, 2C 155lm, 1x18650 Lithium Ion 175lm (with battery and charger) which were are similarly styled tactical lights with Hi/Lo/Off switches. I liked the stats on the 3C but dont care for the tail switch. If it had a traditionally placed switch (like on the Defiant 500) I probably would have bought it. The Defiant lacks modes, so not really interested in that one.

I paid for my rubber switch boots today ($8 and change for two) and the two 6C old style Mags are being shipped out this afternoon. The technician said that he put new switches in (not used) and that they are still making the switches in my no-letter serial number C cell flashlights. He said that they were the newer old style and not the old original old style. Shrugs.

I got an email notice from Kaidoman that the 4 MOP and 1 SMO aluminum 2 piece cam/camless relfectors that I ordered have been shipped.

Ive decided to pick up some Solarforce flashlights as P60 hosts after my Maglite project is over. I will also be picking up some vintage Rayovac and Eveready large head searchlight style flashlights and a few Brinkmann Armormax/Maxfire lights. Having a ball!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 4, 2013)

Sticking with the 3D Mag, I tried the Rayovac 40 Lumen 3-6 Cell LED Upgrade Bulb and compared it to the NiteIze 1 Watt and the TerraLux 6EXB 3 Watt 140 Lumen bulbs. There was a significant reduction in wow factor, but the bulb did well, just shy of the 1 watters but with reduced beam quality in the hotspot and rings. But at $3.88 a peice and locally available in Brick and Mortar (Walmart) they beat the NiteIze 1/2 watter (I think it was the 1/2 watter I spotted) for 3x the price at Lowes, for value and thus make great back up bulbs. 

I also suspect that these are Dorcy clones.

Im rating these for short run output and beam quality/characteristics using the stock reflector in the 3D Mag.

TerraLux 6EXB
Craftsman Variable Power 2-6 Cell
Tie NiteIze 1w 1-6 Cell & TerraLUX Ministar1 TLE-1F 2-6 Cell
Rayovac 40 Lumen 3-6 Cell


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 6, 2013)

Update:

The two serviced old style 6C Mags arrived on Wednesday. (Fast shipping). Fully operational with New switches (I asked) and new tail springs. 

The Fusion 36 Warm LED showerhead flood drop in is all kinds of awesome. I wrote about it in the Budget Showerhead thread in Budget Lights Subforum. It will reside in one of the 6C Mags and replace the 5D under/beside the bed. 

I also received 6 Tenergy Centura LSD C Cells and a Tenergy TN160 charger today. Still need to pick up a length of 1" PVC pipe. I think I will be putting these Tenergy LSD NiMH C Cells in all three of the C Cell Mags as well....so Ill have to pick up more.

The 3D MagLite Luxeon III bulb came in from Beamhead. Thanks for the donation and the fast shipping! Hat Tip! I wasnt too impressed with this compared to the TerraLUX 6EXB in the 3D Mag. It seemed more in line with the NiteIze and TerraLUX 1 watters. But I only looked quickly at it.

Still waiting on the Reflectors on the slow boat from China. But things are progressing nicely.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 6, 2013)

So I have a link to Battery University that I found on CPF, but I havent studied yet. So Im just gonna ask a quick question.

I just got the Tenergy TN190 Charger and 6 Tenergy Centura C Cells. Should I throw the batteries in the charger right off an top them up, or is that a no, no? Also is this charger a smart charger or just a timed charger? I think it does have individual circuits for each battery. Thanks!


----------



## StorminMatt (Feb 6, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I just got the Tenergy TN190 Charger and 6 Tenergy Centura C Cells. Should I throw the batteries in the charger right off an top them up, or is that a no, no? Also is this charger a smart charger or just a timed charger? I think it does have individual circuits for each battery. Thanks!



The Tenergy TN190 is a smart charger. And it DOES have individual channels for each battery. As far as charging new batteries, I always throw them on the charger. Generally speaking, even LSD batteries are not going to be close to fully charged when they are new. So it's generally a good idea to top them off before using them.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 7, 2013)

Fired up the Pelican Hi 3584 bulb in one of the 6C flashlights with the Tenergy Centuras in there! Wow! Really lights up the night! A real thrower with the stock MagLite reflector. Ill try this with the MOP and SMO aluminum reflectors when they get here. After a couple of minutes the head of the flashlight was warming up! 

I wonder how much runtime you get with 6 C Cell Tenergy Centuras with the high bulb?


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 7, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Fired up the Pelican Hi 3584 bulb in one of the 6C flashlights with the Tenergy Centuras in there! Wow! Really lights up the night! A real thrower with the stock MagLite reflector. Ill try this with the MOP and SMO aluminum reflectors when they get here. After a couple of minutes the head of the flashlight was warming up!
> 
> I wonder how much runtime you get with 6 C Cell Tenergy Centuras with the high bulb?



The hi bulb pulls just under five amps, and i believe the centuras are 5000mah, so you would probably get between 45 and 50 minutes max. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks. I think the Centura C cells are 4000mah. The Pelican 3584 Lo bulb is 2 amp draw. It isnt as impressive but better than a stock Maglite 6 cell xenon. I just put a MagLite 5 cell Xenon in the 6C Mag (with the Centuras) and it is pretty good, about on the level with the Pelican 3584 Lo bulb. I wonder what the draw is on that.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 8, 2013)

My plastic MagLite reflector melted! This from about 3 minutes of continuous use with the Pelican Hi bulb in there. WooT!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 8, 2013)

Update:

The Reverse Polarity Side Emitting LED Bulb came in. I wonder if I need to modify the rear spring to make contace when I reverse the batteries?

The Butler Creek #40 Objective Lens Flip Cover came it and it is a perfect fit for all my C & D cell MagLites. The newer style and the old style, C & D. I will use this on the two 6Cs that are going in the vehicles, to keep the lenses clean. Need to order another one, now that I know I got the right size. This size slips on tight, but not too tight. You can with some finesse get them back off of the flashlight heads but they arent about to slip off on their own. It is also light-tight, when closed...and no light slipping out the back side.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 8, 2013)

Almost ready to do some comprehensive beamshots and comparison write ups. Just waiting on the Brand New in Box MagLite 3D LED Upgrade Bulb and the Aluminum Reflectors to get here.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 9, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> Thanks. I think the Centura C cells are 4000mah. The Pelican 3584 Lo bulb is 2 amp draw. It isnt as impressive but better than a stock Maglite 6 cell xenon. I just put a MagLite 5 cell Xenon in the 6C Mag (with the Centuras) and it is pretty good, about on the level with the Pelican 3584 Lo bulb. I wonder what the draw is on that.



I can't tell you what the draw is on a 5 cell xenon, but I would be very surprised if it was near the 3854 low. A good resource for bulb draw information is the Popular bulbs current including Surefire thread; its in the threads of interest sticky in the incan forum.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks. Looks like 1 amp draw from the 5 cell xenon under normal usage. 180 Lumens @ 7.5v

3854 Lo is 290 Lumens @ 6v 2 amp draw


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome! Where did you end up finding info about the over driven 5 cell mag bulb?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 10, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> Awesome! Where did you end up finding info about the over driven 5 cell mag bulb?



I found a thread here which had some info I had seen elsewhere, but it's just MagLite bulb specs. With the 6 NiMH batteries Ill be at 7.2v or possibly up to 8.4v but with resistance loss in the spring and elsewhere in the flashlight of about 1.2v or so, brings it back down within bulb spec. Not so much overdriving the bulb, as driving the bulb to spec....whereas normal design by MagLite is to underdrive the bulbs for longevity. At least that is what my reading has led me to believe.


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 10, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I found a thread here which had some info I had seen elsewhere, but it's just MagLite bulb specs. With the 6 NiMH batteries Ill be at 7.2v or possibly up to 8.4v but with resistance loss in the spring and elsewhere in the flashlight of about 1.2v or so, brings it back down within bulb spec. Not so much overdriving the bulb, as driving the bulb to spec....whereas normal design by MagLite is to underdrive the bulbs for longevity. At least that is what my reading has led me to believe.



Yes, there is a lot of cummulative system resistance between the maglite spring and switch assembly, but 1.2 volts worth at only a 1 amp draw seems really high. If the draw was closer to ten amps, then I could definitely see that much of a voltage drop due to the total system resistance. In fact, I believe LuxLuthor has a thread in the incan threads of interest section about how to measure voltage in a maglite that discusses this.

The other thing to consider is that while the nominal voltage of a nimh cell is 1.2 volts, they actually come off the charger at 1.48 volts. In any case, if it took 6 cells to drive a 5 cell bulb to spec, that same 5 cell bulb on five actual cells would be really yellow I think. Also, that would mean that each bulb would have to be spec'd one cell lower; a 3 cell would be spec'd to run off of two cells and so on. I have read that Maglite bulbs are designed around the 1.2 volt per cell nominal range.

There are a couple of threads somewhere discussing the use of 14 gauge speaker wire to bridge the distance between the top of the battery spring and the contact point in the tailcap, thereby decreasing total system resistance.

EDIT: Yikes! I take it back. It sounds like that much of a voltage drop due to total system resistance can happen at lower draws than I thought (more like 3 amps). Looks like I have more reading and learning to do. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply and details. Yes, I saw that LuxLuthor (great nom de plume) thread....it's where I picked up the quick and dirty round about number from. And yes the NiMH come off of charge around 1.5 (or 1.4 is what I used for my example). Im thinking the 5 Cell Xenon in a 6 Cell Mag is a good and easy mod. I have no idea how MagLite spec'd design with regards to the bulbs produced for their flashlights though. Could be they already have this stuff figured into the design. And I did see that speaker wire mod for reducing the substantial resistance in the big tailcap steel spring. Dont know that lll get the soldering gun out though. But thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 10, 2013)

I might return the ebay special reverse polarity 6v-3.2v LED PR bulb. I reversed the batteries in the 3D MagLite and inserted the bulb, but nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## darkknightlight (Feb 11, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> I might return the ebay special reverse polarity 6v-3.2v LED PR bulb. I reversed the batteries in the 3D MagLite and inserted the bulb, but nothing. Any suggestions?



Did you alter the tail spring and switch positive contact point at all? If I am understanding you correctly, the led pr bulb is designed to be run with the batteries backwards in the light? If so, there is a good chance that the positive end of the battery is not making contact with the tailspring and the negative end of the battery not making contact with bottom metal contact of the maglite switch.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 11, 2013)

darkknightlight said:


> Did you alter the tail spring and switch positive contact point at all? If I am understanding you correctly, the led pr bulb is designed to be run with the batteries backwards in the light? If so, there is a good chance that the positive end of the battery is not making contact with the tailspring and the negative end of the battery not making contact with bottom metal contact of the maglite switch.



Yes. That is what Im thinking as well. Dont know that Im interested in investing to much time and energy to make it work though.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 13, 2013)

So I was at KMart looking at their floating lanterns and noticed that they had 4 Craftsman Variable Power LED PR Upgrade Bulbs on the rack. I liked the one I got on ebay so much (better than the Nite Ize 1 Watt and TerraLUX 1F), I decided to buy them all as they have been discontinued. However when I got home, I tried one out in the 3D MagLite and was disappointed, so I checked it against the one I got on ebay and it was very different beam characteristics. So I compared them and they are not the same bulb. The ebay one seems to be much better quality build, and the LED emitter is not the same...being larger on the ebay Craftsman bulb. I will be returning the 4 back to KMart. 

The Nite Ize 1 watt is available at Lowe's Brick & Mortar, and is my recommendation. The TerraLUX 1F seems to be the same bulb but is only available online...and is getting harder to find.


----------



## EscapeVelocity (Feb 26, 2013)

My 4 MOP and 1 SMO Aluminum (screw on cammed) reflectors arrived finally! They do improve the beam quality on the LEDs, but on the Xenon bulb in the 5D it is kind of spikey. 

I got one SMO for throw purposes with the Xenons and ROP bulbs that Im playing with in the 5D (currently running 6 LSD NiMH Tenergy Centuras in a 1" PVC pipe). 

I also have a TerraLUX TLE-310M-EX on the way. 

Hopefully I will have time to do a big test with beamshots for everyone next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 4, 2013)

EscapeVelocity said:


> My 4 MOP and 1 SMO Aluminum (screw on cammed) reflectors arrived finally! They do improve the beam quality on the LEDs, but on the Xenon bulb in the 5D it is kind of spikey.
> 
> I got one SMO for throw purposes with the Xenons and ROP bulbs that Im playing with in the 5D (currently running 6 LSD NiMH Tenergy Centuras in a 1" PVC pipe).
> 
> ...



I have a mag 6D with genuine Xenon magnum bulb running on litho's allu. MOP reflector ... This really can give you a PERFECT round beam shape.. Maybe the best beam shape i have ever seen on a maglite... 

With more powerfull bulbs you can't obtain this becouse of the size of the filament..


----------



## Freax (Apr 24, 2013)

know what a great replacement for bottled graphite is?

lead/graphite from a carpenters pencil

I've been using the graphite that you can get from a bottle, never again! its far too fine and bunches up then falls out of the thread.

The carpenters pencil graphite works great on torch threads for making the thread either a bit smoother or a lot smoother, even thicker.

Own a Maglite C and twisted the tailcap on only to have your ears bleed from the high pitched squeal? Put a little graphite on it!

It also makes the mini mag twisting action the same way, slightly thick like 15w-40 or thick like 20w50 or molasses, so you can fine tune a lot easier and prevent any premature turn-ons in your pocket.

I just got my carpenters pencil and scraped some of it off into the thread, running perpendicular to the thread groove, then put the tailcap or head back on and gauge how much more I need.

For a mini mag at least it makes it feel like a million dollars, even though it already is, a 1980s mini, built the way they used to make them.

Only use as much as you need though, graphite is conductive!.


----------



## darkangel55555 (Apr 24, 2013)

Freax said:


> know what a great replacement for bottled graphite is?
> 
> lead/graphite from a carpenters pencil
> 
> ...



Is there a noticeable difference in the graphite lubricity between different hardness pencils? I'm not familiar with carpenter pencils but presumably they would readily substitute with a softer pencil from a drawing set.

I would guess that the softer pencils, lacking as high a clay content, therefore being "purer" graphite, would be better among them. Personally, I use bottled graphite powder (remember not to inhale!).


----------



## Freax (Apr 25, 2013)

darkangel55555 said:


> Is there a noticeable difference in the graphite lubricity between different hardness pencils? I'm not familiar with carpenter pencils but presumably they would readily substitute with a softer pencil from a drawing set.
> 
> I would guess that the softer pencils, lacking as high a clay content, therefore being "purer" graphite, would be better among them. Personally, I use bottled graphite powder (remember not to inhale!).



No no no , You need the thicker harder graphite so the graphite doesn't push out of the threads when you first tighten it back up.

If you screw up and put too much on, so much that its too hard to twist on, just run the torch threads under the tap, or get a tissue and wet it and rub off the graphite and try again.

The stuff in the bottle is too light and too fine, its a dust, you don't want dust, it will make the threads smooth but not luxuriously smooth.

If you put a lot of it onto a steel anvil, and then hit the steel anvil with a hammer which is also got its head coated in the same graphite, and then hit the hammer onto the anvil, it will deaden the action of the hammer and deaden the sound, that is in essence what it does to the threads, it deadens the action of the threads coming together and cling clanging like a couple of steel balls hitting each other, and insted replaces it with a softer more dead sensation.

Its really quite nice.

I think what it is, there is an addition of some kind of bonding stuff in the graphite. You need a RED oval shaped carpenters pencil that is good for marking on wood, nothing too hard and nothing too soft.







Thats why I went away from the bottled graphite powder, it was so light and so low in friction that it just fell right out of the thread on the first tightening up and it all ended up on the negative battery terminal and inside where the globe is and around the reflector.

This stuff from these pencils though doesn't move much if at all from the threads.


----------



## ThrowerLover (Apr 25, 2013)

I recently bought this Perlens long range lens upgrade off of ebay for my old 4 D cell, non D-prefix Maglite ($19.85 with shipping). Search for it on ebay using "long range lens upgrade". It also works in my 2 & 3 D cell lights, but I've since put Fusion Showerheads in those. There is also a version for the MagLED and the MiniMag. The older Mags need to have an LED upgrade. Mine has the Terralux TLE-6EX.





This is how it's promoted on the ebay page: "Used in the Maglite this lens focuses to a projected image of the LED die which is approximately 4 degrees square (6.6m at 100m range). All of the LED output which directly strikes the rear of the lens is focused. Extraneous light which strikes the flashlight reflector forms a halo away from the focused beam."

I don't have a great place to take a beam shot (there are some on the ebay page), but might be able to this weekend while on a turkey hunt. From what I've been able to see so far, the hotspot and range are definitely improved. As he states, it does result in the square-die image being projected. I assume it will work with higher quality LED upgrades like the Malkoff. If so, this thing would be a stunnah! And he's not kidding about the halo. It's unusual because it's fairly well defined. It might annoy some folks, but doesn't bother me. The only disadvantage I can see so far is that the lens sticks out past the bezel, so it won't headstand now. A strike bezel would solve that problem, but even I'm not willing to drop another twenty-five bucks on this light.

My opinion is that if you have an older Mag that you've upgraded with an LED, you'll want to try this thing, but I'm posting mostly because I'm curious to see if anyone else has bought it and has an opinion to offer. BTW, I ordered one for a MiniMag also, but when I went to carefully clean all of the gunk (adhesive) that Terralux had carelessly applied to the dome of their older version, the LED stopped working. I'm not certain I want to spend another $17 on an LED upgrade for a MiniMag, but it is the wife's favorite task light (it's purple) and I already spent the $10 for the new lens. For now, I just put the old incan bulb back in it.


----------

